# DS #0393: New Super Mario Bros. (Japan)



## GBAtemp2k6 (Apr 1, 2006)

*ROM Number&nbsp;*


LOLNOOB

*Icon:*&nbsp;






*Full Name&nbsp;*

New Super Mario Bros.



*Region&nbsp;*


Japan



*Languages&nbsp;*

Japanese.




*Release Group&nbsp;*

SCZ




*ROM Size&nbsp;*

256Mbits



*Save Type&nbsp;*


64k EEPROM



*Genre&nbsp;*

Platform




*Filename&nbsp;*

scz-nsmb.zip




*View NFO
&nbsp;*


Click Here


----------



## tshu (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow, I had no idea this was due out so soon...


----------



## Harsky (Apr 1, 2006)

WHOA. Another high profile release. Now I'm expecting the IRC channels to be jammed.


----------



## santakuroosu (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm a bit skeptical but ok.


----------



## Tdon (Apr 1, 2006)

What day is it today?


----------



## Harsky (Apr 1, 2006)

Santakuroosu, I'm taking a wild stab in the dark.... are you a /b/tard?


----------



## TPi (Apr 1, 2006)

Holy shit.  Flashing now, looks great.  I dunno how these guys do it.

edit: Works on Neoca$h 1GBIT.
edit2: lol, stop figuring things out so quickly guys.


----------



## tshu (Apr 1, 2006)

Awesomeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## santakuroosu (Apr 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 1 2006 said:


> Santakuroosu, I'm taking a wild stab in the dark.... are you a /b/tard?
> 
> Nah, I just peek into /b/ every once in a while for a laugh.
> 
> ...


Remember that the time in the rest of the world != time in canada.
It's already 1st april in asia, australia, europe and africa.
You, good sir, are the one who fails.


----------



## Deleted-19228 (Apr 1, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 1 2006 said:


> April Fools day is tomorrow.. not today. You fail.



No...it's April Fool's in some parts of the world...

And this isn't a real release, if it was why is the supplier's name april fools?


----------



## tshu (Apr 1, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Mar 31 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 1 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Santakuroosu, I'm taking a wild stab in the dark.... are you a /b/tard?
> ...


I know I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just being angry because I was FOOLED!


----------



## santakuroosu (Apr 1, 2006)

I wasn't fooled because I've already seen www.worldofwarcraft.com, and that put me on guard for suspicious things.
The new "race" is out. XD


----------



## Harsky (Apr 1, 2006)

I checked the nfo... and then scrolled across to the supplier.... Damn I'm fooled.


----------



## BoBMang (Apr 1, 2006)

Damn shame.


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice one, whoever did this.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 1, 2006)

The NFO seems really authentic though  Damn them to hades!


----------



## Samutz (Apr 1, 2006)

I still remember last year's early dump of Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones (mainly because I expanded on the joke on irc).


----------



## santakuroosu (Apr 1, 2006)

Wasn't last years april fools the FF VI gba rom?


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 1, 2006)

Had me for about 5 seconds.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5 seconds of happyness followed by the return of mediocreness.


----------



## Thorisoka (Apr 1, 2006)

how lucky, my dream lasted only 2 seconds


----------



## alexp2_ad (Apr 1, 2006)

Lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You could have at least made a fake icon though!


----------



## blue99 (Apr 1, 2006)

Knew it was a hoax.

How come I never heard of GBAtemp2k6 before?


----------



## hobotent (Apr 1, 2006)

oh man!
when i saw this i jumped for JOY!
especially when i saw the 256mb part!! (cuz i only have a 256mb cart)
but you guys would have killed me if it was in english instead of japanese.


----------



## Westside (Apr 1, 2006)

ZOMFG!!!!  GBAtemp2k6 managed to post over 10000 post in a day...


----------



## DarkLink (Apr 1, 2006)

So this isn't real? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What a shame


----------



## bolton2 (Apr 1, 2006)

you people are mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















j/k lol had my hoped up for a second though


----------



## faceless (Apr 1, 2006)

aw man, for about 5 seconds i was like OMG YES, then i remembered what time it was in europe and was like "FUCK"

nice one...


----------



## WK416 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hehehe. I'm spreading this everywhere!

*goes through AIM buddy list*


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Apr 1, 2006)

Damn it why couldn't it be real -.-  I hate april fools...


----------



## Opium (Apr 1, 2006)

I can't get past the first boss


----------



## NeoZeroEXE (Apr 1, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> GBAtemp2k6Â
> Bringer of Goods
> Group: Magazine Staff
> Posts: *10,406*
> ...



Hmm... Reformatting the bold stuff... You get 1-04-06. European dating standard. For April 1st.

Ouch, burn.


----------



## tshu (Apr 1, 2006)

Ya I just got Phantom Hourglass a few minutes ago too!


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 1, 2006)

That's nothing, I'll just secured an early version of Twilight Princess, and it's full retail and everything. Oh yeah, and I have a Revolution.

On another note, April first will be over in under 6 hours where I am, and all the internet April Fools jokes will pop up on the 2nd :/
Stop being so slow people!


----------



## tshu (Apr 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 1 2006 said:


> That's nothing, I'll just secured an early version of Twilight Princess, and it's full retail and everything. Oh yeah, and I have a Revolution.
> 
> On another note, April first will be over in under 6 hours where I am, and all the internet April Fools jokes will pop up on the 2nd :/
> Stop being so slow people!


WOAH!!! You had me going there for a second, then I realised it was APRIL 1st LOOL!!11


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Apr 1, 2006)

How come when I put it on my card i run it and there is a brick wall (looks like a mario brick lol)? And i can't return to the supercard menu when i use the button combination. Wierd. But this game looks  awesome. Can't wait to try it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I should have the superpass in when I load up the SC menu?


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 1, 2006)

Wait, forget about me :whistle:


----------



## PineappleH (Apr 1, 2006)

First thought: Wow! cool, it's out.

Second thought APRIL F. . .ree pie of the month. . . yah. . .


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Apr 1 2006 said:


> I can't get past the first boss



Me too. Anyone knows a strategy for the first boss


----------



## Tomobobo (Apr 1, 2006)

Damn.  I started screamin so loud when I saw this.  Good one, though, you got me.  I'm really pissed now, but I guess it's funny.........sorta..........


----------



## Opium (Apr 1, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Apr 1 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Apr 1 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't get past the first boss
> ...



ahh! I just beat him. The trick is to jump on his head. Never saw that one coming


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 1, 2006)

come on guys, if you believed this for even 5 seconds, you must be really slow...


----------



## Remphor (Apr 1, 2006)

*Sighs*
Its not nice to toy with emotions like that.

I was all happy for a second and then
"Wait, this isnt supposed to be out for *Scrolls over his clock and sees April, 01 then cries to himself for a bit*"


----------



## TheRocK (Apr 1, 2006)

the funny thing would be if it really would be released today.


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Apr 1 2006 said:


> QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Apr 1 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Opium @ Apr 1 2006 said:
> ...



OK, beat him too. Onto world 2


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 1, 2006)

on a related note, my friends birthday in on april fools day, and yes she happens to be an australian


----------



## 754boy (Apr 1, 2006)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Mar 31 2006 said:


> How come when I put it on my card i run it and there is a brick wall (looks like a mario brick lol)? And i can't return to the supercard menu when i use the button combination. Wierd. But this game looksÂ awesome. Can't wait to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 you have been bricked!!!


----------



## amptor (Apr 1, 2006)

damn I've been waiting for a new Super Bullshit Bros. for my DS.  I want to stomp on the drunken goombahs and free slavette from the evil minion of death, dr. brown noser (who strikes a similar resemblence to decoded because he is shaped round).


----------



## THeLL (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm having trouble saving.. It says that I have corrupted data :S

---
No seriously, this is a good april's joke, I believed in it for about 3 minutes ^^


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 1, 2006)

So what's actually in the archive linked to on IRC? It is ~15mb - just dummy data? I'm not gonna bother downloading it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aha, I just noticed something in the NFO.
Supplier  ....  210of  |1Rp4
(tip - read it backwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## blizeH (Apr 1, 2006)

/sits in the corner and sulks

xD


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 1, 2006)

Yay. Mario Bros on the DS. Now to wait for it to come out in america. Then i can somehow afford it....... BY TRADING IN GAMES! YES THATS IT!


----------



## T-hug (Apr 1, 2006)

lol @ http://www.gamefaqs.com/


----------



## TyrianCubed (Apr 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Apr 1 2006 said:


> lol @ http://www.gamefaqs.com/



LOOOOOOOL


----------



## teh_raf3 (Apr 1, 2006)

omgwtfbobsaget?






sigh, I hate the first of april on the internet


----------



## 754boy (Apr 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Apr 1 2006 said:


> lol @ http://www.gamefaqs.com/



Damn, now that one scared me for real


----------



## Jools (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, Fools Day is over here in Japan, its 1.20am and I'm off to bed.  Hopefully sanity will resume in the morn.

-Jools


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Apr 1, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ Mar 31 2006 said:


> QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Mar 31 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > How come when I put it on my card i run it and there is a brick wall (looks like a mario brick lol)? And i can't return to the supercard menu when i use the button combination. Wierd. But this game looksÂ awesome. Can't wait to try it out.
> ...


How can i fix it? I downloaded it from some forums and whenever I turn it on i can just see the green light but not the screens. HELP PLEASE


----------



## djgarf (Apr 1, 2006)

if you have flashme installed you can fix it (or if your really good at soldering)
or if your warranty is not expired try to rma it


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 1, 2006)

Almost midday on the 2nd, teh internet is too late with all the silly jokes.


----------



## dEC0DED (Apr 2, 2006)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 1 2006 said:


> damn I've been waiting for a new Super Bullshit Bros. for my DS.Â I want to stomp on the drunken goombahs and free slavette from the evil minion of death, dr. brown noser (who strikes a similar resemblence to decoded because he is shaped round).


it's the truth.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 2, 2006)

ZOMG! I found a hot coffee thing!

If you jump-squish exactly 4106 goombas in the game when you rescue Peach, she'll invite you over for some coffee! ZOMG!

It gets quite graphical afterwards. Great use of touch screen though!


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Apr 2, 2006)

That sounds like the exact same plot as the "Let's Ride" game.
Except you don't have to use any sort of code.
NO touch screen =(


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 2, 2006)

the rom number is exactly teh same as rainbowisland


----------



## Venoman (Apr 2, 2006)

So the release group loses some credibility - way to go team.


----------



## DarkLink (Apr 2, 2006)

QUOTE(Venoman @ Apr 2 2006 said:


> So the release group loses some credibility - way to go team.


Not really... it wasn't officially Pre'd or Distributed....


----------



## Euronymous (Apr 3, 2006)

I fail to see how this was even remotely funny.


----------



## Scoobos (Apr 5, 2006)

gawd, get a grip man.

Its only a laugh, april fools is a great tradition - remember, crying on your keyboard is bad for its health.


----------



## amptor (Apr 5, 2006)

wasn't april fool's 4 days ago?  suprised it doesn't say topic locked


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Apr 5, 2006)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 5 2006 said:


> wasn't april fool's 4 days ago?Â suprised it doesn't say topic locked



And it's still numbered too!


----------



## Vince989 (Apr 5, 2006)

Didn't you notice Rainbow Islands had the same number? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one isn't coming from the Database, it's hard-coded into the post, and that's why it doesn't matters... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Vince989


----------



## DarkLink (Apr 5, 2006)

they finally added a working icon


----------



## tshu (Apr 5, 2006)

HOLY CRAP! I didn't know this was released!! Going to go obtain it now.....


; )


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Apr 8, 2006)

Damn april fools- my heart still skips a beat when i come across this thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW having seen the actual gameplay footage this game is looking to be another classic!! I just wish it was MAY right now cos we get This game & Lost magic AND harvest moon DS in the same frickin' month


----------



## Zaraf (Apr 8, 2006)

Speaking of Harvest Moon, I haven't heard ANYTHING about the english version...has it been confirmed?


----------



## m_babble (Apr 8, 2006)

Having seen all of the gameplay footage that's out there, I'm REALLY excited to see this when it actually drops.


----------



## amptor (Apr 8, 2006)

omgs april fools 4 evarrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------

